# “You’re the worst Uber driver I’ve ever had!!”



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Hahahaha!! Then he hands me a $5 tip. Real practical joker.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You failed.
His favorite Uber drivers get $100 tips.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Come to Tampa and you’ll be considered a 5 star driver. The reason is more than half of Uber and Lyft drivers here can not speak English, many of their cars are what are called hood pimp mobiles and they sleep in their cars for days without showering, ewwww.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Hahahaha!! Then he hands me a $5 tip. Real practical joker.


Sometimes my wife tells me I'm a terrible husband, then proceeds to....
send me a private message for the end of that story.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I always tell Uber drivers that I will give them 1 star and tip them in the app when I am getting out of their car.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m going to get a new front plate for my car, Uber driver from HELL.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Place buttons on front of the pax or on the app. "Please select desired type of ride",


Driving Miss Daisy
Everyday driving
Just get me there quick
_Transporter_ Driver


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

If it was his first Uber ride, his statement would have been true.


----------

